# Crazed curl



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2022)

Very wild curl pattern in big leaf maple

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 27, 2022)

@Arn213 will be along in a minute for a better explanation :)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 27, 2022)

That's beautiful! What kind of wood is it? The medullary rays on American Hornbeam/Blue Beech make patterns very similar to that, but no where near that high of a contrast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's beautiful! What kind of wood is it? The medullary rays on American Hornbeam/Blue Beech make patterns very similar to that, but no where near that high of a contrast.


Sorry, should have been labeled. Big leaf maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 28, 2022)

That be beautimus and would it like to live in Nashville?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 28, 2022)

FLQuacker said:


> @Arn213 will be along in a minute for a better explanation :)

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 28, 2022)

It would make a stellar guitar top(s):









or a really cool wall art or a door cabinet in a fancy powder room!

Brooklyn calling…….

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> That be beautimus and would it like to live in Nashville?





Arn213 said:


> It would make a stellar guitar top(s):
> 
> View attachment 229649
> 
> ...


That piece is gone but I have 3 or 4 cuts of same piece- This was smallest piece

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 28, 2022)

Resaw and bookmatch in both directions for a ... 
Oh. @Mike1950 doesn't sell those.  
Purdy piece of firewood anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 28, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> It would make a stellar guitar top(s):
> 
> View attachment 229649
> 
> ...


There is a person in there celebrating with an Aztec headdress......

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 28, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> There is a person in there celebrating with an Aztec headdress......


I also saw that and glad you notice the same thing- that would only be “clearly present” though if it was properly trimmed to size and book-matched properly and the surface had no interruptions of routes, etc. like on a guitar top.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 28, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> That piece is gone but I have 3 or 4 cuts of same piece- This was smallest piece


What are the dimensions roughly of this one that sold Mike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> What are the dimensions roughly of this one that sold Mike?


20 x 10 x 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Nov 6, 2022)

Here is one small piece made out of the same wood I believe.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2022)

Courtland said:


> Here is one small piece made out of the same wood I believe.
> 
> View attachment 233403


It is same- Beautiful. I might have to send you a piece to make one for me. It is all curly but curl at top is crazy


----------



## Courtland (Nov 6, 2022)

Ya the picture doesn’t justify. Send it over of course I’d do that for ya. The lid of this box is also from same wood. If I was thinking o would have just made a box from the big piece bottom and top that would be amazing in this wood. There is no finish on the top yet either. Shoot how much more of this log you got?! Might just have to buy some more of this

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2022)

Courtland said:


> Ya the picture doesn’t justify. Send it over of course I’d do that for ya. The lid of this box is also from same wood. If I was thinking o would have just made a box from the big piece bottom and top that would be amazing in this wood. There is no finish on the top yet either. Shoot how much more of this log you got?! Might just have to buy some more of this
> 
> View attachment 233414
> 
> View attachment 233415


Very cool box. I have quite a few slabs. It was not a log but a smooth burl, but I saw something in it I liked so I bought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 6, 2022)

Courtland said:


> Here is one small piece made out of the same wood I believe.
> 
> View attachment 233403


Sensational bowl ! Wow!!! Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 7, 2022)

Ok, Mikey you holding out. If you find another similar slab, I'd like a platter blank or two.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 7, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Very cool box. I have quite a few slabs. It was not a log but a smooth burl, but I saw something in it I liked so I bought.


Lets see some of these slabs Mike! I could use some :}

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Lets see some of these slabs Mike! I could use some :}


I will dig a couple out once I dig out of the 5" of snow we got last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 7, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I will dig a couple out once I dig out of the 5" of snow we got last night.


Snow? What’s that  high of 79 today here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Snow? What’s that  high of 79 today here!


29 here right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 8, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I will dig a couple out once I dig out of the 5" of snow we got last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

